# Pullet or cockerel?



## Terri_Espinoza (Jul 23, 2012)

My daughter has this chicken and we are not sure rather it is a pullet or a cockerel. We are also not sure of the breed, any help would be appreciated 



















http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...10151711811097873_828321182_n_zps67a42158.jpg


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would guess rooster. The hackles (neck feathers) are long and pointed, which is a male trait.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Easter egger rooster.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Easter egger cockeral for sure. He is pretty


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

EdisNiksic said:


> Easter egger cockeral for sure. He is pretty


Agree, look at the saddle feathers too.


----------

